# LUCA IS SICK!!!!



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Guys my clownfish is sick. She is holding her mouth semi-open and has a bit of white coloration inside her mouth now. What do you think it could be? She did not eat and her breathing is a bit labored. I cannot take pics because I am at work. My girlfriend told me and so I am posting this question from work. Please help ASAP!!! I will freaking lose it if Luca dies.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

its really hard to tell off the internet, some sort of parasite? tell your girlfriend to run down to your LFS and mayb they'll have an idea


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Tell her to dip it in dechlorinated freshwater for 3 mins.

--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys,
Dan the lfs told me the same thing. I told them I don't like medications in my tanks and IME they haven't really worked anyhow, so they said to do a freshwater dip. I have fresh RO/DI water so I am going to dip her later today around lunch time (didn't have time yesterday, I worked 9-10pm and then just went straight to bed). wish me luck.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

ok i did the freshwater dip so lets hope things improve from here. i'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

good luck, it would de verry shitty if you lost your fourth fish in such a short space.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, good luck with the pwnage perc







hope he makes it.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

do you guys notice a certain trend here???? i mean i have never lost a fish from disease until i started saltwater and then even at that i have only lost 2 types of fish..... coral beauty angels and percula clownfish. if Luca dies I will not buy another percula clown. i will get another clown but probably a hardier more stocky built one like another clarkii or a tomato or cinamon clown.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

if pwnage perc dies, get a maroon!

btw, how'd you manage to lose your coral beauty? i can't imagine losing mine, he's got so much personality.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

get a damsel, those things don't die... well sortof. Good luck with Luca dude, I'll pray for ya.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i havent lost any fish since i started sw. when you do the fw dip, make sure it is the right temp and ph.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hyphen,
i don't know if i can get any of the flowing fin looking clowns anymore. i have lost too many percs and am just self-consious at this point with my ability to keep those types of clowns. My clarkii did great for me so I am confident with the more blunt, meaty clowns. Thanks for rubbing it in about the coral beauty... "mine has so much personality"..... jp







. I lost my first one to a temp spike that must have weakened it up a bit cause it got sick shortly after that happened and died. I was given a second one with eye/gill flukes and was told it had a problem. I did a freshwater dip to it like fishfinder told me to and I did see them. I treated the coral beauty for a week before I lost it.

Blitz,
I had damsels for quite some time with my puffer and yes they are bullet proof so to say. Don't get the wrong impression. I don't get saltwater fish and kill them because of my water quality or keeping ability. I have only lost those two specific types of fish and have been successful at keeping a puffer, damsels, hawkfish, and yellow tang. The perculas and coral beauties have not lasted much more than 2 weeks for me. I give up on them if Luca dies.

illnino,
I am proud of you that you have not lost a fish in sw yet. You are lucky.....BASTARD! already did the freshwater dip and everything was spot on







.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ahh, i see. i've been considering getting a clarkii. i've been reading people's experiences with them and it seems like they will host anything. almost all of the accounts of clowns hosting the condy were of clarkiis and a few maroons. but i'm a little hesitant, i don't want it to get eaten in the process









and yes, my coral beauty has a lot of personality. he was shy at first, but he actually comes up to me now. and when i move rocks around he isn't afraid to swim around my arm


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i believe you will be pleased with a clarkii they are pretty cool and as you know already they will host anything (even powerheads, lol).

that is awesome that your coral beauty angel is such a personable dude. congrats on a healthy angel.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

there actually are some pretty nice types of damsels, i havnt lost pne yet( actually im lieing, one went down the overflow)
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/scateg.cfm?pCatId=28


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

LMAO. i can't stand damsels. those other ones i had fought constantly and were very aggressive to any fish of a similar size. no more damsels for me, the little devils.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well, any updates? how's the bastard doing?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

This morning she was on the intake grid dead. I am thinking from the white stringy/clear feces that it was internal parasites. She did appear to have a bit of bloating, belly was full even though she hadn't eaten in a few days. I suppose that is a risk you take with getting a wild caught fish. I fed foods to boost her immune system as well as soaked food in kent garlic extreme since I first got her. I guess it wasn't enough. Anyhow I am going to leave my tank without a fish for about 3 weeks to allow any pathogens, bacterias, parasites, etc. to die out and then i'll think about buying a new clown. A lfs by me has had some cinamon clowns in there for a little over a month and a half and they are doing great so it's pretty safe to say they are healthy. We'll see..... I am bummed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Genin said:


> This morning she was on the intake grid dead. I am thinking from the white stringy/clear feces that it was internal parasites. She did appear to have a bit of bloating, belly was full even though she hadn't eaten in a few days. I suppose that is a risk you take with getting a wild caught fish. I fed foods to boost her immune system as well as soaked food in kent garlic extreme since I first got her. I guess it wasn't enough. Anyhow I am going to leave my tank without a fish for about 3 weeks to allow any pathogens, bacterias, parasites, etc. to die out and then i'll think about buying a new clown. A lfs by me has had some cinamon clowns in there for a little over a month and a half and they are doing great so it's pretty safe to say they are healthy. We'll see..... I am bummed.
> [snapback]1111959[/snapback]​


Sorry man, I had one of mine die off, it was terrible...made my feel like a bad owner! Dont worry though, soon enough you'll be back at it.

--Dan


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Sorry for the loss man. I know how it feels. I had a black perc died on me also. Hopefully you figure out what the problem was so you can prevent this from happening again. you might want to have someone examin your fish and a sample of your water to your LFS or in RC.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ah man, totally sorry about your loss









well, hopefully you have better luck with a cinnamon.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for your sympathies everyone. I talked to my buddy at the lfs and went down to look at the cinnamon clowns he had left. There was one that was so perfect it looked like it was straight out of a magazine article. I asked him how long it had been there and he said since January 2005, so I told him to hold onto that fish for me for 3 weeks. I told him I will bring in a water sample in the 3 weeks and see if everything checks out clear and if it does then I will take that pretty cinnamon home with me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Genin said:


> Thanks for your sympathies everyone. I talked to my buddy at the lfs and went down to look at the cinnamon clowns he had left. There was one that was so perfect it looked like it was straight out of a magazine article. I asked him how long it had been there and he said since January 2005, so I told him to hold onto that fish for me for 3 weeks. I told him I will bring in a water sample in the 3 weeks and see if everything checks out clear and if it does then I will take that pretty cinnamon home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, responsible plan









--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Dan. I feel it is a responsible plan to. I know I have been so freaking impulsive that it is ridiculous so I am trying to start being more patient and really making sure things shape up and all the animals in it are as happy as can be in captivity.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i havent lost a fish to fw yet. or sw for that matter









course i never really kept sw


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear. Its so hard to find an actual cause sometimes. Good luck!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks Raptor.

TormenT,


----------

